# Hardware stores in Germany



## Dionysus

Hello, for those who are familiar with hardware stores such as The Home Depot, or Lowes in North America, can you tell me what are the equivalent stores are in Germany? I'd like to peruse their website to get an idea of how much power tools are.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ALKB

Dionysus said:


> Hello, for those who are familiar with hardware stores such as The Home Depot, or Lowes in North America, can you tell me what are the equivalent stores are in Germany? I'd like to peruse their website to get an idea of how much power tools are.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


It depends a bit on where in Germany you are.

Try

hornbach.de

bauhaus.info

toom-baumarkt.de

obi.de

globus-baumarkt.de


If you do a search on Baumarkt+your location, something else entirely might come up.


----------



## Nononymous

Be prepared for this:


----------



## Dionysus

*Ha ha..*

Ha... I don't understand most of it, but I get the gist of it.  Thanks. ^^


----------

